# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  M-code sử dụng với bộ điều khiển Weihong

## dungvu.129

Xin chào các bác,
Em có 1 máy tiện gỗ CNC sử dụng bộ điều khiển của Weihong, với bộ điều khiển cầm tay NK105-3MS.
Em muốn lập trình để chạy từ file NC với các mã lệnh G-Code, M-Code.
Tuy nhiên không rõ các lệnh M-Code này có giống trên Mach3 hay không.
Đặc biệt em muốn sử dụng thêm các cổng output mở rộng, nhưng không biết M-Code là gì.
Bác nào biết cái này chỉ em với!
Xin chân thành cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## sieunhim

E chưa xài bộ này nhưng Mấy lệnh M3-4-5-8-9-10 là lệnh cơ bản nên hầu hết các bộ control đều sử dụng. G0-1 cũng thế nên nếu bác lập trình sử dụng những lệnh cơ bản thì e nghĩ ok. Các cổng output mở rộng bác nói là gì. Nếu có thể bác nên đọc Manual của bộ control là ok nhất

----------

dungvu.129

----------


## dungvu.129

> E chưa xài bộ này nhưng Mấy lệnh M3-4-5-8-9-10 là lệnh cơ bản nên hầu hết các bộ control đều sử dụng. G0-1 cũng thế nên nếu bác lập trình sử dụng những lệnh cơ bản thì e nghĩ ok. Các cổng output mở rộng bác nói là gì. Nếu có thể bác nên đọc Manual của bộ control là ok nhất


Hi bác,
Mấy mã cơ bản này thì em không nói làm gì.
Manual thì em xem rất kỹ rồi, hầu hết các hãng đều không đề cập rõ. 
Hôm trước em có hỏi bác về Rich Auto đấy, nó phải sử dụng M35, con Weihong này thì em chưa tìm được mã.
Nếu Mach3 thì nhiều thông tin, Weihong này ít quá.

----------


## anhcos

Mình nghĩ nếu bác xin dc manual tiếng Anh của hãng thì sẽ đầy đủ thông tin hơn.

----------


## sieunhim

Bác dũng post cái manual nó lên đây e ngâm với. Search thấy thằng này support nhiều spindle. E đang âm mưu xíu  :Smile:  :Smile: :

----------


## dungvu.129

> Bác dũng post cái manual nó lên đây e ngâm với. Search thấy thằng này support nhiều spindle. E đang âm mưu xíu :


Em cũng có âm mưu về con này, nhưng không phải là do nó support nhiều spindle mà vì nhiều máy tiện gỗ CNC dùng nó.
Nếu bác muốn support nhiều spindle thì cứ Mach3 thôi, muốn bao nhiêu Spindle cũng được vì nó nhiều output mà, lại dễ tùy biến nữa.
1-160Q6111929.pdfTechno-HD_Hand-Held_Contoller.pdf

----------

sieunhim

----------


## dungvu.129

> Em cũng có âm mưu về con này, nhưng không phải là do nó support nhiều spindle mà vì nhiều máy tiện gỗ CNC dùng nó.
> Nếu bác muốn support nhiều spindle thì cứ Mach3 thôi, muốn bao nhiêu Spindle cũng được vì nó nhiều output mà, lại dễ tùy biến nữa.
> 1-160Q6111929.pdfTechno-HD_Hand-Held_Contoller.pdf


Các bác cho em hỏi có bác nào có tay cầm điều khiển NK105-3MS không sử dụng đến thì để lại cho em với ạ.
Tay cầm hỏng mà thay cả BOB Controller thì lãng phí quá các bác ạ.

----------

